# Tapatalk help!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I have now mastered opening the forum in tapatalk but still can't work out how to post pics... Arghhh!! :'(
Please help!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm trying...
Now its letting me post pics in the gallery.. but I can't see them!
So how long til they are approved and appear??


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope.. now it's eating they're too big!
How do I make them smaller???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

anybody out there with tapatalk that can help Vida please


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

When you go to reply to a topic, you will see a screen come up with icons at the bottom (see picture below). Click on the camera icon to take a new picture to post or click on the mountain/sun icon to select an image from your picture gallery to post. Make sure to select the "This Forum" option for posting the picture.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

No icon...
Where's the mountain? And the sun?
My page Doesn't look like your example. I'm on an iPad.
I'll keep trying...


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

From my iPhone


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I DID IT!!! ;D
Woohoo!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful picture! Now you just need to get it turned the right way.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you threefsh!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats great, I didn't realise you could post pictures from Tapatalk or that so many members used it.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

After getting it, I discovered it was far better for reading posts than using the website. 

I too hadn't thought about posting pics from it though.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Tapatalk battle*

I'm currently struggling with tapatalk on a windows phone... Come on brain... Figure it out...

Ooo! 

Have i done it???


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Oh bloomin eck, i have no idea how i did that. I'm back on the website. Apologies in advance for a few half written weird messages until i figure this out!


----------

